# Hesston 1090



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well i think the search for a mower is finally over i found a 1090 hesston good all around the rollers are good, they want $1200 for it. Just wondering what everyone thinks of hesstons older mowers i've heard they are good mowers let me know what you think 
thanks


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I wasn't overly impressed with my hesston but I run pretty fast, and always plugged up. I had a 1160 that had augers and narrow rollers that always seemed to plug up on the end of the rollers when I got in tall brome and heavy hay, or when I make a corner too fast. That one might be different altogether too, Hesston is made here in kansas and has been in business for years so they must be decent. Maybe mine was just a lemon? Maybe I'm too hard on it? Dont' know but it's gone now! LOL I hope you like your new one. Let us know
Tyler


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We run an 1120 Hesston, we were having problems with it plugging up too until we "adjusted" the hold downs on it. It stopped plugging after that. Now we just keep a 3 pound hammer in the tractor that pulls it. We are going to rebuild the sickle and put all new hold downs on it so it should cut like a brand new machine this year.


----------



## hunt2r (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a 1120 and liked it fairly well, the rollers were somewhat worn and did not crimp like I wanted in the later cuttings. I traded for a NH 488 and this past winter traded for a Discbine.


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

how fast should i be able to run with this mower?


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Depending on the condition of the sickle, you should be able to cut up to about 5 mph, you will get a feel for how fast you should be going after a few minutes. When the hay starts to pass under the sickle instead of getting cut you are going too fast(or your hold downs need adjusting)


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

ya I was thinking about putting a new knife on the mower I will post some pics when I get the mower and see what you guys think
thank you


----------

